
Why are so many people over 55 going bankrupt? - spking
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/why-are-so-many-people-over-55-going-bankrupt-2019-11-04
======
folkhack
I find it depressingly hilarious that there's an ad half-way down that says
this:

> Don’t miss: The super rich elite have more money than they know what to do
> with

Hrmmmm... Maybe, _just maybe_ , wealth distribution has something to do with
this?

